# rainy day fun



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

here is chaya and drax playing in the rain


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

just a couple more


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs xx
I prefer the big uns to the little uns 
Is chaya Isis's nana?


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hi jem yeah thats her the grey one, pesty bum she is, can be a bit naughty sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Well atleast i know where Isis gets it from then lol x


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> Well atleast i know where Isis gets it from then lol x


lol ooppps,,,,,,, fun tho hay


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Great pics
My dogs hate the rain.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol great pictures.....at least they dont mind the rain


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics lovely looking dogs


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

looks like they had great fun despite the rain,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lol yes rain or shine they have to go


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

They look like they were having lots of fun! They love to run freely


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Gorgeous Nici, looks like they had lots of fun


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks again guys


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Its lovely to see them having lots of fun. I didn't realise how big they are.

Sue


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics Nici


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Ahhh...they look like they are having a great time Nici.Both looking fabulous,as ever


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Fab photos, your dogs are stunners


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks all they love being out and about


----------

